# I love spinning - especially when I play with colors



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

I spun a beautiful alpaca batt that was black with various colored silk arranged on top of the alpaca. It took me awhile to figure out to separate the two fibers so the colors would show. Then I plied that with black alpaca and i love the effect.
The other skein is a Romney-Corridale cross with a bit of angora and the colored part is a merino braid called gummy bears. While the merino was actually eye-searing...I knew that a small bit would liven up the white fiber I have. I think they turned out pretty well. Spun on a Louet S-70. :sm01:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely yarns. Makes you want to touch them!!!!


----------



## jackdigger (Apr 26, 2012)

Very pretty well done


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Gosh, I couldn't pick a favorite! Both are so lovely ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty and you figured it out wonderfully. So what are gonna make.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

I am thinking a shawlette for a dear friend who turns 70 this year and still working as an a/p clerk and she loved the black. Not sure about the light colored one. Thank you all for yr kind words.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Both are just beautiful. The colors against the black are lovely and the soft colors in the Rommey blend are really pretty. I couldn't pick a favorite either.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Both look great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I love the black. I like the other, too, but the colors in the black just pop.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Both skeins are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Both are pretty and the black reminds me of stained glass.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Nice, love the black.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Very well done. Very pretty.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Both are lovely


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love them both !!!!


----------

